# cannondale caad9 optimo vs cannondale six13



## pardo900 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the caad 9optimo 1 vs the six13.

For around 2500 you can get either one but the caad 9 has full durace!, and a better set of wheels whereas the six13 has a carbon frame.


I don’t race but train with a lot of racers. I get in about 4-5K a year. 

Thanks for your time!!
Pardo900


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

go caad 9 for these reasons over the six13:

lighter
stiffer 
more durable
less expensive
most likeley better components

i have a caad 8, i weigh about 155lbs and am a strong sprinter and it holds up very well.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

come n. you buy cannondale for their alu frames, not hybrids. besides, the six thirteen are basically the transition to the system six. well thats what people have been telling me


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Pardo900 -- we're similar in that neither of us races but we train with racers and we log in substantial mileage. I have been on a Six13 the last year and a half. Highlights of Six13:

1. As durable as CAAD8/9 -- Cannondale covers both with lifetime warranty.
2. Almost as stiff as CAAD8/9, but stiffness edge to the CAADs -- remember how Damiano Cunego in 2005 opted for CAAD8 over Six13 because he preferred stiffness; but his sprinting specialist teammate Daniele Bennati raced on a Six13 that year, so draw your own conclusions.
3. More comfortable than CAAD8/9.
4. A little pricier than CAAD8/9.
5. Same top Cannondale quality.

It really comes down to this, IMO: are you a sprinter? Then the CAAD8/9 might be better. Do you want a slightly smoother ride because you do a lot of long tempo rides? Then Six13. Is budget a consideration? Then CAAD8/9 is probably better value for your money (slightly).

Either way, you'll be making a good choice. FWIW, on my local group ride, where we have about 35 regular riders (mostly sponsored), the most common frame is a CAAD frame with the Six13 coming in second, and then a few others (Specialized S-Works, Orbea Orca, Pinarello Paris, Look 585 mixed in there). 

Good luck!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I have always maintained the philosophy of buying a bike with the frame that I _need_ and upgrading parts when needed (aka, when they wear out  ).


----------



## pardo900 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for the info!


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> I have always maintained the philosophy of buying a bike with the frame that I _need_ and upgrading parts when needed (aka, when they wear out  ).


 Off the shelf bikes do no work for most racers or for those that are picky about components. The frameset is only part of the equation.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

toyota said:


> Off the shelf bikes do no work for most racers or for those that are picky about components. The frameset is only part of the equation.


Sometimes its cheaper to buy frames then build them up your self.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

toyota said:


> Off the shelf bikes do no work for most racers or for those that are picky about components. The frameset is only part of the equation.


"most" racers can't get by with an off the shelf bike? :shocked: I would have to disagree with that. Some racers maybe but by no means "most". Like many other riders/racers I too like to have nice components on my bikes but that doesn't necessarily mean that I need them. I see no reason to not buy a bike with Chorus or Ultegra on it and upgrade it later to Dura Ace or Record. Handlebars, stems, seatposts, and the like can all be swapped out and I would hope that your LBS is willing to work with the customer on that. Off the shelf bikes can work for the vast majority of riders and racers assuming they are getting fitted properly.



mytorelli said:


> Sometimes its cheaper to buy frames then build them up your self.


You are definately correct there. It can be cheaper provided the person does the research to order the correct parts.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> "most" racers can't get by with an off the shelf bike? :shocked: I would have to disagree with that. Some racers maybe but by no means "most". Like many other riders/racers I too like to have nice components on my bikes but that doesn't necessarily mean that I need them. I see no reason to not buy a bike with Chorus or Ultegra on it and upgrade it later to Dura Ace or Record. Handlebars, stems, seatposts, and the like can all be swapped out and I would hope that your LBS is willing to work with the customer on that. Off the shelf bikes can work for the vast majority of riders and racers assuming they are getting fitted properly.


 As a former Cat 3 racer I dont care if you agree or not because its true. Not ONE single person that I knew who raced in Cat 1,2, or 3 had an off the shelf bike. I even just looked over plenty of pictures from cat 4 races and can clearly see that most bikes are not factory bikes. Any person that is decated to the sport will have their favorite handlebars, stems, saddles, seatposts and so on. I would say with confidence that over 90% of *serious racers/cyclists* do NOT use off the shelf bikes. Thats why for us it is usually much cheaper and a lot less hassle to just order a frame and components separately.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Toyota, was not trying to start an arguement with you, just my observations and opinions.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> Toyota, was not trying to start an arguement with you, just my observations and opinions.


 Sorry if I sounded rude.  I was around some serious racers for a few years so I know how picky they can be about components even if it goes against their sponsors. I have also spent a lot of time in bike stores since one of my freinds is the owner of one and he would also agree with me. Its no big deal since we can all just make whatever choice suits us the best.:thumbsup:


----------

